
Show HN: My first PWA, an educational game. My kids loved it, hope you do too - vnglst
Progressive Web App, &quot;Finding Nora&quot;: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nora.now.sh&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nora.now.sh&#x2F;</a><p>It was also my first attempt at TypeScript + React. Preliminary conclusion: Getting started is a bit slower and the code more verbose, but refactoring become sooo much easier. And: Almost no need to reload and debug anymore. Once TypeScript is satisfied with my code it generally just works.<p>Source code and more information can be found here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;vnglst&#x2F;finding-nora" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;vnglst&#x2F;finding-nora</a>
======
laomona
Cool game! One thing: I would make sure to validate all NORA results, because
sometimes your random letters generate a second option that is not valid
according to you app.

------
greatNespresso
Love the concept, a cool app really !

------
sova
Very nice

